

Ask HN: Is HSBCNET down for you now? - artur_makly

i find this a bit odd and unfortunate for a bank of this stature to be &quot; temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled system maintenance, regular service will resume shortly. We regret any inconvenience caused.&quot;<p>[ Update ] strangely enough.. when i tried it on FFox it worked. On Chrome no dice.
======
Nadya
Useful site for testing things like this: [http://isup.me](http://isup.me)

~~~
artur_makly
yep but not for banking since the failure happens after you login. HSBCNET is
probably the worst online experience ive ever had hands down. Their UI is from
1994

